# Adobe Creative Cloud 2014 - Jumped yet?



## RLPhoto (Aug 5, 2014)

A year and some months later... Have you jumped yet?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 6, 2014)

I bought in last year about December. It was just to get the latest version of Photoshop. I already have LR5 and PS5. Now that they have a reasonable price for it, Its fine.

I do expect to see more options for various combinations of Adobe products being offered. The Photographer version has been very popular. Those who need to use a product for just a month might be happy to rent it for a fraction of the annual fee.


----------



## pwp (Aug 6, 2014)

There have always been imaging professionals across the planet who have plenty of spare time for a good grumble about various software delivery systems, when that time could be much better spent creating content.

I may be out of step with the prevailing viewpoints across the web with regard to the rental system for Adobe CC, but personally I like it. It's simple, always current and gives access to a raft of programs which all talk nicely to each other. This is especially relevant when using Premier Pro. The very necessary associated programs are totally integrated. It's a great overall package, and no-one else is doing anything quite like it. Maybe some competition would be healthy, but it would be a brave start-up and even braver financial backers to take on Adobe at their own game. Adobe CC represents the unchallenged status quo right now, but as sure as the sun will come up tomorrow morning, it won't be this way for ever. In the meantime and almost certainly for a long time, it's CC for me.

-pw


----------



## Logan (Aug 6, 2014)

been on CC for about 18 months or so, would never have paid for single license PS before, but now very reasonable. still makes up the smallest cost associated with photography. would be a good price for just LR, but PS is a bonus. If i used more programs i would shell out for the whole suite, but PS and LR is all I need. The one-stop-shop is by far my preferred way to deal with media, would have to use more than 2 programs to replicate all the functions. I dont do video but I can see how the integration is even more appealing when you have even more files, audio, etc. I used to use bridge and having the cataloging and import rolled into lightroom is awesome. I compare it to the cost of buying and developing film, because in my mind, LR and PS serve a very similar function. No matter how you slice it, CC is damn cheap.

I find the number of people railing against the subscription model kind of annoying, since other industries have used it for years and as far as i can tell, everyones fears of price jumps or getting locked out of your files are 100% unfounded. I don't think they understand that this is not a new pricing model, its only new to photographers. If someone can provide a single example of when a subscription model has been exploited like that, i have yet to see it. I suspect most of the butthurt comes from people who were pirating the software and are now having difficulty getting new versions.

i think you can demo full function CC programs for 30 days. 

i'd like to see a 'a-la-carte' pricing model, in addition to the photography program. get 2 programs for 9.99, 3 for 12.99, or 4 for 15.99, or the whole suite for 29.99, or whatever. I'd like to get illustrator too, but its not worth the extra 20 bucks a month for something i'd use occasionally.


----------



## distant.star (Aug 6, 2014)

.
Well said.





pwp said:


> There have always been imaging professionals across the planet who have plenty of spare time for a good grumble about various software delivery systems, when that time could be much better spent creating content.
> 
> I may be out of step with the prevailing viewpoints across the web with regard to the rental system for Adobe CC, but personally I like it. It's simple, always current and gives access to a raft of programs which all talk nicely to each other. This is especially relevant when using Premier Pro. The very necessary associated programs are totally integrated. It's a great overall package, and no-one else is doing anything quite like it. Maybe some competition would be healthy, but it would be a brave start-up and even braver financial backers to take on Adobe at their own game. Adobe CC represents the unchallenged status quo right now, but as sure as the sun will come up tomorrow morning, it won't be this way for ever. In the meantime and almost certainly for a long time, it's CC for me.
> 
> -pw


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 6, 2014)

I went for it when the price dropped to $9.99/month with LR.


----------



## benperrin (Aug 6, 2014)

I've been on since they announced to drop the price to $50 per month in Australia. Previously Adobe products were a complete rip-off in Australia but $50 a month is more affordable to me. My company pays for half that and I get to use any product I want at home and work (it can be installed on 2 machines). So far the protesters have been completely unjustified in my humble opinion as the price is reasonable and they keep adding new features. I've been very happy with the delivery system as well. Just one click to update any program I wish.

Really $10 a month for ps/lr is peanuts compared to other photography related costs. I'd say it's a must for any serious photography business.


----------



## Badger (Aug 6, 2014)

Just shot my niece's senior pictures. Since I did if for free, I had no problem having her participate in the work. I had her download LR on her iPad and she has successfully gone through all 400 pictures and narrowed it down to 51. I was then able to go through the remaining 51 on my computer and rate them based on focus and other things I as a photographer might notice on a big scree that she might not on an iPad. I am really enjoying being able to collaborate with her and she is enjoying being able to see the changes as I make them.


----------



## rpt (Aug 6, 2014)

I am thinking about it. RLPhoto, could you add that option? But then I already voted "No"...


----------



## pwp (Aug 6, 2014)

2n10 said:


> I went for it when the price dropped to $9.99/month with LR.


For the many shooters who just need LR & PS, the $9.99/month deal is one of photography's rare true bargains. 
That's $0.33 cents a day! Hardly a bank-buster for access to two such fantastic imaging tools.

If you know a genuinely struggling photographer, gift a two year subscription to them for their birthday or Christmas.

-pw


----------



## shining example (Aug 6, 2014)

I went for "No" rather than "Never will" because I'm a never say never type of person, but I have no intention of switching. 

I don't like the idea of renting/subscribing to software, and have never done it so far; I want to pay once and know it's mine to use, end of.

More specifically, for PS subscribing is definitely not a good deal for me. For one thing, I already own CS 6, so I'd be paying those $10 for the additional features from CC onwards only. More to the point, though, I use PS in fits and starts - sometimes every day, sometimes not for weeks or months. So I'd either be paying to rent it for a whole lot of time when I'm not actually using it, or I'd be driving myself nuts trying to decide if it's worth taking out a subscription today or better to wait until I'm sure I'll have time to work through some images (and short-term subscriptions were more expensive per month last time I looked, which was admittedly a while ago).

I can see how the subscription model might work better for professionals and heavy users, but I don't understand why Adobe can't figure out some way to offer both - subscriptions for regular updates (and maybe include some extra support options or something to make it a better package), but release regular updates to buy (which would simply contain the accumulated updates subscribers get instantly) every two years or so, as before. That way, everyone's happy, no?


----------



## J.R. (Aug 6, 2014)

I moved over to Adobe CC earlier this year in March when the photography package (LR + PS) became available in India for INR 499 (in equivalent terms, $ 8.20) per month. It relatively cheap for the price and I'm willing to pay it on a monthly basis instead of shelling out money for the software upfront. 

I am sure Adobe will increase the prices going forward but I guess I'm OK with that.


----------



## Zv (Aug 6, 2014)

No but have been thinking about it. Currently getting by quite nicely on Lr 4 & CS5 but if upgrade my body in future I'll prob go onto the 9.99 p/m package for the latest camera profiles etc. already having issues with the EOS M but I have a workaround. Would be nice to have the latest software though and I spend a heck of a lot more than $10 a month on various crap that I don't need so could easily afford it. But then again, do I need to??


----------



## m (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm happy with lightroom 5.

I recently thought about phase one's capture one, but did not buy it in the end as I did not find the time to compare both converters or establish a workflow to use both.


----------



## Hill Benson (Aug 6, 2014)

shining example said:


> I went for "No" rather than "Never will" because I'm a never say never type of person, but I have no intention of switching.
> 
> I don't like the idea of renting/subscribing to software, and have never done it so far; I want to pay once and know it's mine to use, end of.
> 
> ...



Well said. I'm +1 with this.


----------



## mdmphoto (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm a no. I use LR5 almost daily, and ps5 only occasionally. I also use onOne Perfect Photo Suite; and it seems to surpass cs5 for my purposes much of the time. It offers layers, masking, re-sizing, and so on and I suspect I might use it more often once I become more comfortable with it, but truth be told I find most of the editing I need to do is possible within LR5. I've used LR since it was introduced and have come to appreciate it more and more with each new version. I've owned ps 2, 3, and, currently 5. Layers are what I most find myself using in ps; which is now available in the aforementioned onOne software. I did consider abandoning my reservations and giving cc a try, but the idea that I would no longer be able to use a software once I stopped "renting" it is still a big hurdle for me. As I said, I am still using ps-cs5. I import ALL images through LR, and if I decide to use ps to work on an image I can export it as a tiff or psd for use in ps.


----------



## M_S (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't like the subscription model with no access to the adobe-files beyond end of payment. So I choose "never will" because that's what I do and what the company that I am working for will do too. We will look into other programs.


----------



## LewisShermer (Aug 6, 2014)

Before the subscription service I'd be forever getting knock-offs and constantly having to find new codes when I turned on PS and forgot to turn my internet connection off...

I'm fully with it now! full package. I use LR, PS, Illustrator & InDesign on an almost daily basis and I've learnt to video edit in Premier Pro. It's a brilliant package for the price and it's constantly updating. It's a shame more software doesn't work like this.

That might just be the opinion of a professional though as I'm sure the average ammeter doesn't feel the need for constant updates and is possibly happy with just having Photoshop 5.5 from years ago.

Here in the UK it's £49 a month which some would argue is a little on the expensive side but if you're earning through your output from these programs then there shouldn't really be a problem with the outlay


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 6, 2014)

Maybe I'm paranoid :-\ but I don't like all that cloud stuff. Maybe too much grayness, to stay photo phrases.

So I try to avoid it as long as I can.


----------



## Skirball (Aug 6, 2014)

LewisShermer said:


> Before the subscription service I'd be forever getting knock-offs and constantly having to find new codes when I turned on PS and forgot to turn my internet connection off...
> 
> I'm fully with it now! full package. I use LR, PS, Illustrator & InDesign on an almost daily basis and I've learnt to video edit in Premier Pro. It's a brilliant package for the price and it's constantly updating. It's a shame more software doesn't work like this.
> 
> ...



That's interesting, thanks for weighing in. I would guess that you're exactly the person that Adobe was going after with the subscription; those that were using pirated copies, to offer a low enough price to pull them in. However, I'm surprised they got you in at £49/month. At $10/month it makes sense to me, most can shrug that off as insignificant, which I'm sure is why they chose that pricepoint. But at £49/month you're paying the full cost of the program annually (quite a bit more in the US actually). Sure, it's the cost of business, I'm not commenting on people paying that amount. Only that you wouldn't pay the cost for a legitimate copy before, but now you'll pay the equivalent monthly. What convinced you?


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 6, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> A year and some months later... Have you jumped yet?


Yes, and I feel and broke my leg when I landed. Okay, not really, but I joined because I teach at a university on the side and get academic pricing. It was $19.99/mo when I joined, but I'm about to hit the $29.99/mo price when it renews.

So far, mostly good experiences.. The Cloud manager app sucks and crashes a lot, but the apps themselves are great and they have carried through on their promises to keep adding features. I use InDesign and Illustrator a lot as well, so I couldn't do the photo only subscription.

The only annoyances are disk space use by their installers - for some reason it automatically installs the 32-bit apps along the 64-bit ones and you have to manually uninstall them, though you can't with PS. Recently they rolled out their CC 2014 apps and those installed on top of the old ones, so I had to manually uninstall all of the old apps - oh and PS plug ins didn't install right and PS CC 2014 crashes with my Canon printer plug in.

I still have CS5 installed as a backup, though....


----------



## scottburgess (Aug 6, 2014)

I say no, but not never. I'm running CS 5 & 6 from disc, will probably milk that investment for many years before considering switching. I have looked long and hard at alternative programs and will probably continue to do so. I strongly prefer a disc and full installation: I'm not willing to rely on Adobe CC software because their validating server can go down. I expect the costs of CC ultimately to exceed those of purchased software, even though they don't today. Competitor programs look attractive, even compared to educationally discounted versions of Adobe's Constipating Clod. I keep hoping for an open-source revolution, and a GIMP which does more than Photoshop.


----------



## bcflood (Aug 6, 2014)

Not yet for me. I have LR5.x and the CS6 suite so I am good for a bit. At my skill level it will be awhile before I outgrow the software and need the latest and greatest features. When I build a new PC in a few years I'll probably take a look at PS/LR depending on my needs.


----------



## Al99 (Aug 6, 2014)

For me photographie is only a hobby. I use Lightroom 5 and sometimes Photoshop Elements.
I don`t want to pay year for year. 
So I hope that the next version of Lightroom will come also as standalone version.

Greetings
Al


----------



## Dantana (Aug 6, 2014)

I jumped in about a year ago at a promotional price for the entire suite, and that's about to expire.

So far, so good. I needed a new suite as my previous version (CS1) no longer worked on my hardware/Windows version. 

As much as I appreciate the thoughts on open source, and other alternatives, none of that works for me personally. I'm an animator by trade and it's a collaborative process. Everyone needs to be using compatible software, so I need to have the industry standard applications. I understand that's not everyone else's concern.


----------



## Skirball (Aug 6, 2014)

bcflood said:


> Not yet for me. I have LR5.x and the CS6 suite so I am good for a bit. At my skill level it will be awhile before I outgrow the software and need the latest and greatest features. When I build a new PC in a few years I'll probably take a look at PS/LR depending on my needs.



As an aside: I don't think there's necessarily a correlation between skill level and the latest and greatest features. If anything I'd say the new features are mostly geared towards simplifying processes advanced users do using the basic tools, making it more accessible to general users. I don't doubt that there are advanced users that love some of the new tools and whatnot, but mostly I find myself using the same basic tools and just getting better with using them. 

I just built a PC a year ago, my first non-laptop in a decade. I couldn't be happier; I can't use my laptop for PS anymore without wanting to throw it out the window. Build a solid PC and don't skimp, if you do a lot of post it's money well spent, IMHO.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 6, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> A year and some months later... Have you jumped yet?



hells no


----------



## benperrin (Aug 7, 2014)

M_S said:


> I don't like the subscription model with no access to the adobe-files beyond end of payment. So I choose "never will" because that's what I do and what the company that I am working for will do too. We will look into other programs.



I always find that to be an interesting argument. You realise that as soon as you upgrade your camera, or even buy a new lens that it won't be supported by an older version of PS or Lightroom? Really the cost is pretty darn good for what you are getting. I understand that there are those who can't afford it, but really if you can't afford creative cloud now then how did you ever afford buying the older software outright anyway?


----------

